# Humidity......



## WindWhipt (Jul 5, 2012)

Afternoon all, 

I have 3 incubators....a Brinsea Mini Advance, Brinsea Octogon 20 Pro, and a Farm Innovators Still Air Incubator that I bought a fan and egg turner for. The 2 Brinsea I have are wonderful, the Octogon 20 has the humidity module and even though it was more $'s, is the way to go. The trouble I am having is with the styrofoam incubator.....the temperature isn't hard to regulate, but the humidity!!!! WOW....I have yet got it to maintain a steady level. I get readings that are either high 70+% or low 40% or lower. 

Has anyone else had this issue with this type of incubator? I have tried everything I can think of, taking out one or both red plugs, propping a corner up, one red plug in one out...short of sitting in front of it 24/7 to monitor the humidity....I am at a loss. Any tricks in the egg basket you can pull out and share???


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Zip lock freezer bag with a little water in the bottom. Away from heating elements if inside. Still don't see it ever staying constant. Humidity out side the styrofoam will effect humidity inside. A zip lock bag with water sitting on the top out side will effect also. Room temp will also. Turn the heat up in the room and dry the room out humidity goes down. If not heating the room in the morning hours when its cooler out you incubator will have more humidity. Afternoon when the sun is drying up the humidity. So if you want a constant humidity you have to be able to add water some hours of the day, and take it away other hours. Zip lock bag with water can be removed and put back quickly.

Styrofoam incubators I all but gave up on humidity. Except the last few days I try and keep it up. Don't see those 100% hatch like with the Mini Advanced.


----------



## WindWhipt (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi teddy,

Thanks for the reply. The incubator is in my
basement. The basement is finished, dehumidifier running at 50%,
and the temperature is always 77. There are
no windows, so I don't get temp changes due 
to the sun. It's just frustrating! This will be my
last time using the styrofoam bator. I suppose it 
could be used for hatching, but getting it clean
and sanitized, eh, what's a girl to do! Time to
dump my change jar and see of I can afford another
Brinsea. My Octogon 20 is about 10 years old,
and it still works great! Might be time to break
down and get another one of those. Again…thanks
for the reply.

Kimberly


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

WindWhipt said:


> The basement is finished, dehumidifier running at 50%


That to me is still a change in humidly. If it was me I would shut the dehumidifier off. No water in the incu and just go with it. I think it will balance itself out. May need to add water last few days but basements are always a little damp. Sounds like a good place for a styrofoam job.


----------

